

Django Code Search - Find that function you just can't seem to remember. - huyng
http://www.djangocodesearch.com
A side project of mine that I've put together to help search through django source code. I always find myself looking up function definitions. This is a side project that I've made to help look up things much faster.
======
huyng
This originally started out as my own tool, but I thought you guys might be
able to benefit from it. I'm always forgetting how certain functions such as
"direct_to_template" are called , so I end up digging through source code to
find out.

This lets you find code quickly. No need to dig through documentation to
reference simple functions or class definitions.

